# left hand shooter



## rhpasser (Jul 6, 2013)

I am a left handed shooter and I am interested in buying a pocket pistol.What would be a good pocket pistol in 380 or 9mm for ole lefty,my main concern is the location of the guns safety levers.Thanks in advance for ya.lls help.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In my own pocket-pistol experience, which is extensive, a better pocket pistol would have no safety at all.
Instead, I vote for a DAO (double-action-only) trigger action, which does not require a safety lever.
(Some DAO pocket pistols do have safety levers, but I suggest that you can ignore them and carry safety-off all of the time.)

You might look at Kel-Tec and Ruger: Kel-Tec pistols are cheap, and may not be extremely long lasting (although my wife's P3AT seems to be just about indestructible), but Rugers have a magazine safety interlock, which can prevent you from firing a save-your-life last shot.

Your question requires me to inquire about your pistol-shooting experience.
Very small pistols are experts' tools, and are quite difficult to shoot effectively and well. To become adequate with one requires extensive, continuing dry- and live-fire practice. Before considering using a pocket gun, one should first be pretty good with full-size pistols, and should have complete control over felt recoil and trigger action.

Pocket pistols absolutely require a best-quality pocket holster, and should be carried in a pocket in which there is absolutely nothing else. No reloads, no keys, no coins—nothing.
The trick of pocket-pistol presentation is to practice acquiring a full firing grip before beginning to bring it out. This is why only a best-quality, very-well-designed pocket holster is an absolute necessity.

Let us know what you choose, and how you are doing with it.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Listen to Steve. He looks old, but he means well. :smt1099

I am also a lefty, but have never tried to fire a pocket pistol. I feel very uncomfortable if I cannot get a full grip on a pistol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

high pockets said:


> Listen to Steve. He looks old, but he means well...


I may be old, but I'm slow.

Oh...Wait a minute...Um...


----------

